# Guest Speaker for the HRFA: Bill Donovan on Surf and Jetty Fishing.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't look now, but the fall run is on our doorstep! Get primed for those bass and bluefish blitzes by attending the September 9th surf and jetty fishing seminar by expert surfcaster and New Jersey Angler Magazine publisher Bill Donovan. In his fully illustrated seminar, Donovan will cover reading a beach, working a jetty, fishing the inlets, and provide an in-depth treatment of baits, rigs, lures and tackle needed to tackle the big ones in the suds this fall. Don't miss it!

Please join us at this month’s very important meeting. Again, the September 9th meeting will start at 7:45 pm sharp!

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association meets at the Ridgefield Park Elks lodge, corner of Spruce and Cedar Avenues in Ridgefield Park, NJ. A $2 donation is asked if you are not a member. However, the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association welcomes any new members. All it takes is $25.00 a year to become a member.


----------

